# Bricked Netgear N300 DGN2200v3 after firmware update attempt



## Raptim (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello :smile:

:ermm: I'm new to the forums.

I recently got a Netgear N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router DGN2200v3 and I also just recently got a 4MB uncapped internet connection (this morning, in fact). I connected it up and everything was running perfectly. As I was connecting to a game of Dota 2 after setting up all the connections (ISP, turning off WPS etc.) the router stopped transmitting Wifi. I got back to it and the light below the one-eyed cyclops (Power indicator) is a steady amber/red. It no longer emits wifi and I can't factory reset it (and oh how I've tried). I've looked up on several other websites by holding the Factory Reset button for 30 seconds while fully powered on but the router still gives the solid amber/red light. I've also tried connecting it up via an Ethernet cable to see if that gets me anywhere but that also yields nothing. 

I've tried using the Netgear Genie application for PC to try and reset the firmware which in my opinion is the cause of this problem as I gave the machine the go ahead to update the firmware and it proceeded to stop working. I've attempted to download the older and latest firmwares from the official Netgear site (NETGEAR Support | DGN2200v3 | DSL Modem Routers) and the .img files contained within the .zip folders downloaded are not compatible with Virtual Clone Drive for mounting so I can't open them and even if I did I have no clue as to how I would install the older firmware on the router. The LAN connection is stable although it maintains "Unidentified network" and sometimes flashes on the routers display. *Can I fix the firmware or revert it to get it back to the how it was previously using just the ethernet and the Netgear genie or using buttons on the machine in some combination*? 

Thank you for your time and consideration :smile:

PS. It was still connected to the internet when it attempted the update of the firmware and there were no power cuts or outages during the attempt. It just stopped working.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i suspect you will need to get a replacement - other members may have a solution, but often firmware update errors result in a replacement


----------



## Raptim (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi etaf!

Thanks for the reply!

I was hoping it wouldn't have to come to that.

Ahh well :/


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i remember reading about a netgear utility to recover a firmware failure 
have a read here
http://kb.netgear.com/ci/fattach/ge...lename/Firmware Recovery for Routers v1.1.pdf

see if this helps

and here
NETGEAR Support | Answer | Reinstall the firmware on a router without the setup CD recovery tool


----------



## Raptim (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow! That looks like it could really help. Will try it out now and let you know.

Thanks etaf!


----------



## Raptim (Apr 4, 2015)

I tried it and to no avail. It wasn't returning a default gateway on the ping through the LAN. I just went to the shop now to buy a TotoLink router and now my internet is working again. This doesn't really solve the problem of the bricked Netgear Router so if there are suggestions as to how to fix it I am still open to those and I will attempt to fix it should there be a suggestion. 

Thanks for the help :smile:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

call netgear support direct and see if they can assist 
as the router is new and under warranty - you should get some support


----------



## visveshvason (Dec 7, 2015)

THIS WORKED FOR ME !! USE ETHERNET

do the 30/30/30 hard reset before follwoing any of the steps(i'm adding this cause mine started working after i did this )

1)download tftp2 from the link
Index of /shadowgameworld/downloads

2)download the latest firmware of the router from netgear makes sure its the right model and such .extract the zip files and save the chk or img file somewhere.

For Home | NETGEAR Support

3)go to start and search for cmd.exe
type "ping 192.168.0.1" no quotes
see if you get a response from the modem if you dont get any response which will most probably be the case follow the steps below

4)go to your lan adapter settings 
ipv4 properties and set the ip adress to 192.168.1.50
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
default gateway 192.168.1.1
click okay and close 
(Use exact settings)

5)try the ping command again but now try the ip 192.168.1.1
you will most probably get a response at least i did after trying for god knows how many times .

6)after you get response from the modem open tftp2 program
set the server to 192.168.1.1
password to password
and choose the chk or img file from the file directory 

PRESS UPGRADE and WAIT !!! will take two minutes or so for it to initialize and stuff dont do anything just wait it out.


thats how i got it to work again :grin:


----------

